# Berufe die etwas mit Computerhardware zu tun haben.



## _chris_ (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community,
da ich bald in die 11 Klasse komme (ich bin 16) mache ich mir meine Gedanken was ich nach (hoffentlich) erfolgreich bestandenem Abitur studieren kann bzw. welchen Beruf ich ausüben könnte, der sich hauptsächlich mit Computerhardware beschäftigt.
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ihr ein paar Berufe oder Studienmöglichkeiten aufzählen könntet, von denen ihr etwas gehört habt oder mit denen ihr sogar selber schon in Kontakt gekommen seit und grundlegende Voraussetzungen sowie auch allgemeine Informationen darüber.  Ich bin über jede Information froh .

Also lasst die Tastatur qualmen und schreibt mir alles was ihr wisst. 

Gruß,
_chris_


----------



## zøtac (4. Mai 2011)

Also mit Hardware fällt mir da atm nur sowas wie IT Systemelektroniker ein, für das meiste Informatik Zeug brauchst halt noch Programmieren undso


----------



## _chris_ (4. Mai 2011)

Also IT mach ich als Wahlfach auch in der 11 und 12 Klasse, aber Programme schreiben als Beruf habe ich eigentlich nicht vor .


----------



## derP4computer (4. Mai 2011)

Verkäufer bei Saturn und oder Media Markt. 
.
.
.
.
.
P.S. das soll natürlich ein Scherz sein und ich möchte niemanden aus der Sparte beleidigen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht helfen Dir die folgenden Links etwas weiter: IT-Berufe - Berufsbilder 
Das bewährte Handbuch "Medien- und IT-Berufe 2011" ist in vollständig überarbeiteter 15. Auflage erschienen - bildungsklick.de
(- vielleicht kennst du sie auch schon ) 
Ich selber bin per Umschulung nach abgebrochenem Wasserbau Ing.-Studium EDV-Kaufmann geworden und habe später als IT-Systemkaufmann bzw. Informatikkaufmann gearbeitet.
- Greetz -


----------



## _chris_ (4. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt sprich mich der IT-System-Elektroniker am meisten an . Aber gibt es da auch etwas wo man mehr mit PCs zu tun hat wie wir sie zu Hause haben und eher weniger dieser Serverbereich?


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn du eher das zusammenbauen von Pc's, beraten von Kunden usw. meinst könnte evtl. Informationskaufmann/frau was sein...


----------



## _chris_ (5. Mai 2011)

Hört sich auch Interessant an, das sind ja schon mal zwei Berufe die ich mir Vorstellen könnte. Danke an euch


----------



## Ahab (5. Mai 2011)

Eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker wäre vielleicht auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## _chris_ (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Beruf ist ziemlich vielseitig, aber hört sich auch gut an. Gibt da echt viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## taks (5. Mai 2011)

Könntest auch den Bachelor in Systemtechnik mit Schwerpunkt Informatik und Embedded Systems machen.


----------



## city_cobra (30. Mai 2011)

Mach dich doch einfach selbständig


----------



## _chris_ (30. Mai 2011)

Haha, das ist mit zu vielen Riskien verbunden, und auch relativ viel Arbeit. Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne und Rücklagen hab dann ja .


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Man kann z.B. in Berlin "Computer Engineering" studieren.... Name sagt es ja schon. Wollte ich selber mal, ist mir aber zu speziell.
Computer Engineering - Bachelor*-*HTW Berlin


			
				Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Das Studium in Computer Engineering bietet neben einer fundierten natur-  und ingenieurwissenschaftlichen Grundlagenausbildung Kenntnisse der  Computertechnologie und Kompetenz in wesentlichen Feldern der  Informatik. Dazu gehören der  Entwurf, die Installation, Anwendung und  Wartung von Hardware- und Software-Komponenten von verteilten  Computersystemen und computergesteuerten Anlagen und Geräten. Der  Studienschwerpunkt Informatik umfasst die Kompetenzen in der Entwicklung  von lokalen und verteilten Anwendungen. Der Schwerpunkt Computernetze  befähigt die Studierenden, verteilte Computersysteme durch theoretische  und praktische Kenntnisse in Betriebssystemen, Netzwerktechnik und  -technologie zu planen und zu installieren. Der Schwerpunkt  Computerorganisation und Design vermittelt Kompetenzen in Entwurf und  Technologie von hochintegrierten Schaltkreisen als Komponenten von  Computersystemen als System-on-Chip. Der Bachelorstudiengang Computer  Engineering hat den Diplomstudiengang Technische Informatik abgelöst.


Technische Informatik is auch viel Implementierung mit Logik (Gattern) - kannst auch studieren, aber halt nicht in Berlin

Ich studier selber Elelktrotechnik, da kannst du dich auch auf Hardwareentwicklung spezialisieren (Mikro-/Feinwerktechnik und Elektronikdesign schmipft sich das).... ist für mich die beste Lösung. Techn. Informatik is interessant, aber relativ schwer sich da durchzusetzen oder gar bei Intel Ingeniuer zu werden ihmo. Außer du bist Durcharbeite-Asiate


----------



## Focus2K (30. Mai 2011)

Fachinformatiker Systemintegration... sollte deine Vorstellung ganz gut treffen... Allerdings gehört da meistens auch Server mit rein....


----------



## _chris_ (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab ja noch 2 Jahre, aber trotzdem isses schonmal gut zu wissen was es alles so gibt.
Fachinformatiker mit Systemintegration war bisher auch mein Favorit. Aber wie gesagt muss ich meine Entscheidung erst später treffen. Wer weis was sich bis dahin noch entwickelt. Das soll aber keineswegs heißen, das ihr aufhören sollt mir Infos zu geben!
Bis dato bedanke ich mich aber schon für eure Hilfe.


MfG


----------



## mf_Jade (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker, du müsstest Fachrichtung Systemintegration wählen wenn du das machen willst. Allerdings finde ich das es verschwendete Zeit ist wenn man Abitur macht und dann nicht studiert.


----------



## Aufpassen (30. Mai 2011)

mfjade schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker, du müsstest Fachrichtung Systemintegration wählen wenn du das machen willst. Allerdings finde ich das es verschwendete Zeit ist wenn man Abitur macht und dann nicht studiert.



Ich will mich aber nicht integrieren! =(
Turkey! Turkey! Turkey!


----------



## _chris_ (30. Mai 2011)

mfjade schrieb:


> Also ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker, du müsstest Fachrichtung Systemintegration wählen wenn du das machen willst. Allerdings finde ich das es verschwendete Zeit ist wenn man Abitur macht und dann nicht studiert.


 
Das hast du natürlich recht, aber in die Richtung gibt es bestimmt etwas zu studieren .


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Mai 2011)

Nicht jeder kann ein studium einfach so finanzieren.  Ich möchte auch erst mein Fachabi in Informatik machen und als Fachinformatiker in der Systemintegration meine Ausbildung machen dann hat man auch mehr erfahrung und konnte schon etwas geld beiseite legen.


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Studium lohnt sich alleine schon des Lifestyles wegen.... ist ne verdammt geile Zeit, die man vermissen wird.
Genauso, wie man die Abi-Zeit vermisst, Abitur war halt das einfachste der Welt.... zu Hause wohnen, keine Sorgen, nachmittags frei, traumhaft


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Abitur war halt das einfachste der Welt.... zu Hause wohnen, keine Sorgen, nachmittags frei, traumhaft


 Einfach? Keine Sorgen? Wenn ich hier manchmal lese das viele Bange um Arbeiten haben etc... Im Studium kann man chilln wenn die Ellis es bezahlen aber wenn nicht dan mal viel Spaß beim Geld zsm kratzen-> Mein Cousen studiert Ingeneurswesen oder so  naja jedenfalls will der Ingeneuer werden der muss sich sein Geld auch zsm kratzen aber dan hört mach auch wieder von Partys ohne ende  dazu kommt aber das die Arbeiten doch schwerer sind als man denkt.


----------



## L-man (31. Mai 2011)

lol wie wärs mit Entsorger für Elektroschrott 

war natürlich auch nur ein Spaß, also vom super STudentenleben mit Partys ohne ende und viel Freizeit habe ich bisher noch nix mitbekommen. Üblich sind bei uns 10 Stunden Tage ( 4Stunden Labor+ Vorlesung). Abends dann nochmal gerne 2-3 Stunden nach und vorarbeiten ( Protokolle schreiben, Versuche vorbereiten usw). Ach ja ich studiere Chemie Ing im 4. Semester. Ich denke heut sind nur noch die BWL und Sozialwissentschaftlichen Studiengänge in denen das damalige Studentenleben stattfindet.


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Naja Elektrotechnik is auch nicht leicht, sogar so mit das schwerste 
Wir machen schon im 2. Semester Fourrier-Reihen (ok is nicht schwer) und Differentialgleichungen, was die CIWler und Maschinenbauer und eig sonst alle erst im 3. Sem machen.

Klar hat man nen Monat vor den Klausuren dann kein Leben mehr... also 8 Std/Tag lernen - aber das sind vlt 1-2 Monate im Jahr... der Rest ist eigentlich nicht so anstrengend. Ok, muss zugeben, dass ich auch nicht zu allen Vorlesungen gehe, aber manche sind auch relativ sinnlos. Mathe z.B. - die Beweise und Herleitungen interessieren mich als Ingenieur wenig, Hauptsache ich kann die Aufgaben lösen. Damit reichts z.B. wenn man zur Mathe-Übung geht. Fallen schonmal 4 Stunden Mathe-VL weg.

Physik haben wir alles prüfungsrelevante gemacht und die VL beuscht auch keiner mehr - nochmal 2 Stunden weniger... zudem muss ich sagen interessieren mich die Sachen wie "Strömung realer Flüssigkeiten" und andere Scherze, speziell aus der Thermodynamik als Elektrotechniker herzlich wenig.


----------



## -DmnK- (18. Oktober 2015)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> da ich bald in die 11 Klasse komme (ich bin 16) mache ich mir meine Gedanken was ich nach (hoffentlich) erfolgreich bestandenem Abitur studieren kann bzw. welchen Beruf ich ausüben könnte, der sich hauptsächlich mit Computerhardware beschäftigt.
> Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ihr ein paar Berufe oder Studienmöglichkeiten aufzählen könntet, von denen ihr etwas gehört habt oder mit denen ihr sogar selber schon in Kontakt gekommen seit und grundlegende Voraussetzungen sowie auch allgemeine Informationen darüber.  Ich bin über jede Information froh .
> 
> ...



Und welchen Beruf hast du erlernt?


----------



## Lee (19. Oktober 2015)

Du wirst dein Geld jedenfalls nicht damit verdienen können bei Privatpersonen PC's zusammenzubauen und zu warten. Das machen zu viele und die Nachfrage nach sowas ist zu gering. Um etwas mehr wirtschaftsorientiertes wirst du nicht herum kommen, wenn du was werden wilst.


----------

